

SendGrid: Hosted Email service for password reminders, welcome messages, etc - e1ven
http://www.sendgrid.com/

======
e1ven
There's been a few threads about sending Outbound email- I always bookmark
them because it's a particular pain point for us. Sending out Thousands of
daily messages without ending up on SPAM lists or having ISP problems can be
difficult.

There are a couple of other solutions people have suggested, but SendGrid
looks easy to script, and the pricing is much lower than what I've seen in the
past.

I don't know if the quality is any good, but they seem a decent contender.

